# Any ideas?- no implantation



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi,

We've just had our fourth FET bfn with another grade AA blast. I also took clexane this time and had an endo scratch. We had 4 top grade AA blastocysts. 2 graded at 4AA and two at 1AA although they were 2AA by transfer yet still not working! Lining is fine. I've been tested for NK cells and all fine. Does anyone have any suggestions where we can go from here? 

Thanks

Xx


----------

